# Affordable Diet for Bulking ?



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

Im trying to make it less than £50 a week if not a bit over.. Any help is grateful 

meal1- 2 whole eggs, 2/3 slice wm bread,

50g whey

Meal 1- 2 scrambled eggs, 50g protein & milk

meal 2- 75-100g rice, 200g chicken, veg, olive oil

- chicken breast 1 or 2 ?

meal 3- Pasta With 185g of Tuna

preWO- banana, 30g whey

banana protein shake

PWO- Banana. 30g protein powder & milk

meal4- 300g sweet potato, 200g mince burger, veg

meal5- Chicken sandwich, 2 Table Spoons of whole earth Peanut Butter, & handful of mixed nuts

meal6- cottage cheese on crackers with onion Mixed in,on rice cakes


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Buy some porridge oats. About £1 per kilo from Tesco. Blend them and add them to your shakes.

Turkey is cheaper than chicken if on a budget.

I'm a student on summer holiday with NO money and had to stop (well chose to) my cycle due to not getting enough food. I was replaced most meals with shakes and wasn't feeling full/satisfied/happy with myself doing that.

You can shop for less than £50 too.


----------



## flexluke (Nov 13, 2010)

50 pound is a pretty good shop anyways mate,


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

Porrige oats 75p for tesco own, they also have frozen chicken breast for 4 quid, about 5 breasts think it 1kg


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah looks a good diet mate. but like mitch says get some porridge oats, they are great for bulking, full of carbs. in the morning i have porridge with skim milk throw in a banana a good splat of honey.


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

Mitch6689 said:


> Buy some porridge oats. About £1 per kilo from Tesco. Blend them and add them to your shakes.
> 
> Turkey is cheaper than chicken if on a budget.
> 
> ...


how much do you reackon this could come to ? also im shopping at tesco as there prices seem fair imo


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

flexluke said:


> 50 pound is a pretty good shop anyways mate,


how much do u spend on diet per week ?


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

Gazza81 said:


> Porrige oats 75p for tesco own, they also have frozen chicken breast for 4 quid, about 5 breasts think it 1kg


will buy some, Do they go down well in a milk, oat protein shake ?

or should i add them to another meal ?


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

pumphead said:


> yeah looks a good diet mate. but like mitch says get some porridge oats, they are great for bulking, full of carbs. in the morning i have porridge with skim milk throw in a banana a good splat of honey.


oh okay mate, should i change meal1- 2 whole eggs, 2/3 slice wm bread, 50g whey To what you suggested ?. also im confused. someone said 50g whey with breakfast , does that mean have a protein shake ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I find keeping a diet simple is best well for me at least, porridge every morning and a big tub of 6-7 chicken filets and a tub of pasta that i eat out of through out the day pluss multivit and supps. Keeping away from most forms of sugar or sucrose exept fruit and veg.


----------



## Srobbo18 (Dec 8, 2008)

Eggs are cheep so I would have them for breakfast and maybe oats as well, I go for three whole eggs and two whites scrabbled, eggs also have a good amino acid profile so are a good protien source in my opinion


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Get down Aldi buddy, 15 eggs for £1.50, frozen chicken cheaper than Tesco, it's well cheap and £50 will fill a large trolley!

£50 at Tesco would fill a small trolley.

Best thing at Tesco.... 75p Oats 

Hope that helps


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah mate go down a treat, i throw bout 50g oats peanutbutter protien powder and milk in a blender. Tastes yummy.


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

So heres how it will look starting from monday.. Please let me know if theres anything else i should change or consider please  .

Thank you for the advice so far!

The parts with question marks are the parts that im struggling with or confused.

Also will this still be under £50 for 6 days worth ?

Sorry to be a pain :crying:

meal1- 2 whole eggs, 2/3 slice wm bread.

50g protein power or shall i leave that out ?

Meal 1- 2 scrambled eggs, 50g protein & milk

meal 2- 75-100g rice, 100g turkey?, veg, olive oil

meal 3- Pasta With Tesco Chunky Vegetable Pasta Sauce 500G with chicken ?

preWO- banana, 30g whey banana protein shake, 50g oats, whole earth peanut butter

PWO- Banana. 30g protein powder & milk, 50g oats, whole earth peanut butter

meal4- 300g sweet potato, 200g mince burger, veg

meal5- Chicken sandwich, 2 Table Spoons of whole earth Peanut Butter, & handful of mixed nuts

meal6- cottage cheese on crackers with onion Mixed in,on rice cakes


----------

